

Michal Zalewski's new web app security book, "The Tangled Web", available now - ktf
http://nostarch.com/tangledweb.htm 

======
ktf
Get the ebook now; print books will ship out the week of November 28th.

Use discount code TANGLEDWEB for 40% off purchase, valid until 11/23.

